# Tips for Heat Pressing 3 color numbers



## oowa (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a Roland GX24 and it works great! I am looking for tips on how to improve my multicolor numbers.

I use Siser Film and a Hotronix Swinger
http://www.digitsmith.com/attachments/18371d1341232785-hotronix-swinger-heat-press-hotronix-3.jpg

I have done 2 color numbers before with some success but I am totally winging it. I had a request this week for 3 color numbers Teal outline, White outline and Purple Fill. I tried one and the first 2 press was fine but when I started the 3 layer it had shrunk in spots.

Any tips are welcome Screen printing is what I know best not Heat Press lol


----------



## oowa (Jul 19, 2007)

I am also pressing each layer for only 3 sec and 10 sec on the final press

Thanks again for any help ladies and gents


----------

